# [SOLVED]: virtualbox dependency

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge -pv virtualbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-4.1.22 [4.1.12] 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/mpc-0.8.2  0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3:4.6 [4.4.5:4.4] USE="cxx gtk mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.32-r148:2.6.32-r148  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 64,839 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22 [4.1.12] USE="-pax_kernel" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.22-r1 [4.1.12] USE="additions alsa extensions java opengl pam pulseaudio qt4 sdk -doc -headless -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.1.22 [4.1.12] 0 kB

Total: 7 packages (4 upgrades, 2 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 64,839 kB

```

Is there a reason virtualbox requires gcc update and hardened kernel?

Updating gcc is just a pain in the... and I'm running gentoo-sources on amd64. Why do I need those 2 for virtualbox?

And what is mpc?

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Wed Apr 10, 2013 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Princess Nell

Maybe a combination of your configuration (profile? /etc/portaga/package* ?) and outdated portage - the oldest ebuild on my freshly updated system is 4.1.24. mpc may be needed for pulseaudio. The ebuild also doesn't list anything about gcc or hardened requirements.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * media-sound/mpc
> 
>      Available versions:  0.22 {{iconv}}
> ...

 

----------

## Navar

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Is there a reason virtualbox requires gcc update and hardened kernel?
> 
> And what is mpc?
> 
> 

 

Could very well be on the gcc update, if gcc-config -l showed 4.6 set, yes?  Dep tree shows >=gcc-4.5 on x86 for Virtualbox 4.1.24 here.  My guess would be you synced sometime in the past when gcc-4.6 was available along with Virtualbox 4.1.22, but didn't do a full update on world.  So, most likely, a necessary update on gcc-4.6 (due to mpc) had to take place before portage allowed Virtualbox to rebuild.

 *Quote:*   

> dev-lib/mpc Description from portage:   A library for multiprecision complex arithmetic with exact rounding.

 

It's listed as a current dependency of gcc 4.5/6.  I have had violent allergic reactions, particularly via horror to eardrums and fits of kernel oopses, on any variants of pulseaudio in the past and present, so it's never been on any of my gentoo builds.

Nothing else looked unusual to me there other than hardened sources being pulled in which I don't have an easy explanation for.  Something showing odd in your world file or profile setting?  Pulled any rabbits out of a hat lately?  Either way, neat trick.  :Laughing:   And as mentioned, Virtualbox-4.1.22 shouldn't have been in a current sync (removed for .24) on the date of your post.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

I finally upgraded gcc, my configuration looks normal, but virtualbox still requires hardened kernel.

Any idea?

```

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.52 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_E-350_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     3769660 total,   2415900 free

KiB Swap:     999708 total,    999708 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Mar 2013 07:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=barcelona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=barcelona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr clamav cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac freetds gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 java6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mssql mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses nls nptl odbc ogg opengl openmp oracle pam pango pch pcmcia pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge -pv virtualbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-4.1.24 [4.1.12] 52,278 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.32-r148:2.6.32-r148  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 64,839 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="-pax_kernel" 450 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="additions alsa extensions java opengl pam pulseaudio qt4 sdk -doc -headless -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" 72,868 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.1.24 [4.1.12] 10,533 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 200,966 kB

```

Thank you.

----------

## Navar

Please show output from 

```
eselect profile show
```

 and 

```
grep -i kernel /var/lib/portage/world
```

Maybe see: this thread.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

```

IgorReinCloud igor # eselect profile show

Current /etc/make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

                            

IgorReinCloud igor # grep -i kernel /var/lib/portage/world

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/linux-headers

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

```

Thank you.

----------

## Navar

ONEEYEMAN,

I believe I'm stumped on this one.  I missed the memo on modules-rebuild having never used that script.  I don't even recall seeing it mentioned somewhere.  Looks like it may work well.

Anyway, grabbing at some straws, you're not using genkernel, correct?  Please show the output of the following:

```
cat /var/lib/module-rebuild/moduledb
```

and

```
ls -al /lib/modules
```

and while we're at it (with gentoolkit installed),

```
equery l -f '^.*kernel.*$'
```

along with

```
ls -al /usr/src
```

Finally, what does the --tree (-t) option show on your emerge of virtualbox?  Just looking to see a confirm that it is somehow making those hardened sources a dependency (which seems odd if you've installed from gentoo-sources).  The virtualbox-modules does have the virtual/linux-sources-0 dependency to ensure that you have some sort of kernel source installed to build against.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

No, I don't use genkernel.

And here is the output:

```

IgorReinCloud igor # cat /var/lib/module-rebuild/moduledb

a:1:app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.12

IgorReinCloud igor # ls -al /lib/modules

total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Mar  5 14:12 .

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 Mar 18 13:34 ..

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Dec 30  2011 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Aug 30  2012 3.1.6-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Nov 18 21:21 3.5.7-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Mar  5 23:30 3.6.11-gentoo

IgorReinCloud igor # equery l -f '^.*kernel.*$'

 * Searching for ^.*kernel.*$ ...

[I--] [??] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11:3.6.11

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5:0

IgorReinCloud igor # ls -al /usr/src

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Mar  6 19:17 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096 Sep 30  2011 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Mar  5 13:39 linux -> linux-3.6.11-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Mar  5 23:30 linux-3.6.11-gentoo

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge -pvt virtualbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="additions alsa extensions java opengl pam pulseaudio qt4 sdk -doc -headless -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.1.24 [4.1.12] 10,533 kB

[ebuild     U  ]   app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="additions alsa extensions java opengl pam pulseaudio qt4 sdk -doc -headless -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" 72,868 kB

[ebuild     U  ]    app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="-pax_kernel" 450 kB

[nomerge       ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="-pax_kernel" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/linux-sources-2.6  USE="-hardened" 

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.32-r148:2.6.32-r148  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 64,839 kB

[nomerge       ] app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.24 [4.1.12] USE="additions alsa extensions java opengl pam pulseaudio qt4 sdk -doc -headless -python -vboxwebsrv -vnc" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-4.1.24 [4.1.12] 52,278 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 200,966 kB

```

Thank you.

----------

## Navar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> virtual/linux-sources-2.6
> 
> 

 

From the ChangeLog on /usr/portage/virtual/linux-sources/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *linux-sources-0 (09 Aug 2011)
> 
>   09 Aug 2011; Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> +linux-sources-0.ebuild,
> ...

 

Please note the date.  You can see what appears to be the relevant *old* bug here.  Another hint is on the mailing list archives.

I don't know when you've synced, world updated, revdep-rebuilt, and depcleaned but I would suspect it has been at least a month due to kernel 3.6.11's removal from the tree.  The fact of the profile you have selected and the version of virtualbox you're trying to emerge makes me err on the side that you've been trying to work with the system even though your kernel looks to be out of date and has security revision issues you should address.  Emerging sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1 (which would already happen on a emerge -avuND @world update) and building that patched kernel would resolve those issues.

So, check for that old virtual ebuild being in your world file as I suspect it may be.  There is no particular reason for virtual/linux-sources to be in your world file especially when it's an abandoned ebuild, it isn't in any of mine.

```
grep -i virtual /var/lib/portage/world
```

Remove it,

```
emerge -C virtual/linux-sources-2.6
```

Or simply delete the respective line from /var/lib/portage/world and then make sure you've emerge --sync'ed.  Then show another emerge -pvt of virtualbox.  Again, it would be in your best interests to do a full emerge -uvND @world update.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

After re-syncyng and merging the newer kernel everything is OK.

Thank you.

----------

